# E-book for "Frontiers of electronic commerce by Ravi Kalakota and Andrew B Whinston"



## __12on (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anybody have the ebook for " Frontiers of electronic commerce by Ravi Kalakota and Andrew B Whinston"? If so pls share it with me or provide a site where it can be downloaded. Need it for my exams.


----------



## __12on (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: E-book for "Frontiers of electronic commerce by Ravi Kalakota and Andrew B Whinst*

     any 1 to the rescue???  last min prparations goin on... help!!!

[food pls...
  gold pls...
  stone pls..
  wood pls...]


can any1 robin hood or cheese steak jimmy'S me?


----------

